# Princes Trust



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

So im going to the princess trust next week has any one had any dealings with them?

Im looking at going to them to get help getting my license and to get a van for my business to help get us started.

With the car i was using died today gearbox just went so im not with out a car/van to do my mobile valeting


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Got my meeting with Princess trust today will let you guys know how i get on.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I think you should probably call it the Prince's Trust (It's Prince Charles' thing) rather than the Princess Trust (only a small detail but if nobody points it out).

Good luck, Hope you get on well and your efforts are rewarded.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't mean to sound negative, but I *don't* think they are there to help out one man bands....

If you were trying to do more than just set up a car washing business for yourself, then you may have more luck....

Not trying to put you off.... just IMO...

Good luck though...

:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

They specialist is one man bands as it wear LOL

Lest there is not harm is trying as i've been doing ok on my own just need a van and a few bit and bobs and they can help me with this.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thought you had to be a convict or some reformed bad ass to get help off these?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

LOL no just be between 18-30 and out of work for 6 month or more i think it is.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

When I checked, I apparantly wouldn't have been able to apply as I had too many qualifications (GCSEs A*-B and A-levels). Not that I was going to apply.

Hopefully you'll come back with a success.
You may get some valuable advice or guidance, or given a grant.
You may find you might get a loan from them, just don't expect cash for the whole van.
Are you going with a business plan- make sure this is sound if you are and be ready to answer any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Well it went good I got to go on a 4 day course in July where i'll learn all about book keeping and ni tax and all that

then i'll go on to getting a 1-2-1 advice to work towards what i want.

Also looking at a car park to rent to start a hand car wash  i know that a swear word on here.. 

Got a meeting tomorrow with a MD of a car park company tomorrow.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

dont see why its a swear word those guys make some serious dollars and they work hard for it so good on them


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

I plan to see a lot tomorrow all things go well we could be open in the next month or so.


----------

